# Anybody here shoot 30 carbine?



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 100 rounds of 30 carbine that I don't have any use for since I sold my firearm. anybody want to make a offer? Located in Roy / Ogden. 

801-991-0577


----------

